# Furnace Fan Hi/low On 250Rs?



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there a secret to get High or Low fan speed? Furnace and A/C work fine, but no change in fan speed on "Auto" or fan "On"
Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is not a two speed option that I am aware of.


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

sdizzyday said:


> Is there a secret to get High or Low fan speed? Furnace and A/C work fine, but no change in fan speed on "Auto" or fan "On"
> Any comments or suggestions?


It's a one speed fan, even though the control panel shows 2 speeds. I had the same question, seems like they could have put in a panel that only said 'Fan-On' instead of actually showing 2 speeds.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.
A low speed would be nice for air circulation - similar to our house.
Perhaps a mod is in order - it would certainly take some serious investigating.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe I'm not understanding the question, but, here is a pic of our control panel in the 250RS - at the bottom of the heat, A/C control panel there is a "hi/lo" switch - is this what your referring to?

I haven't tried to use this switch with the only the fan on, but, the next time I am out I will try it. I know it works for the heat and AC fine.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

On the AC, the fan has two speeds and is controlled by this switch.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ftwildernessguy said:


> On the AC, the fan has two speeds and is controlled by this switch.


Agreed as my 03 AC has Low, Auto and High speed fan settings. Only AC low and high fan (not furnace) but if I select auto mode it's high speed until cooled down, then low fan the rest of the trip.

Works great.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

2500Ram said:


> On the AC, the fan has two speeds and is controlled by this switch.


Agreed as my 03 AC has Low, Auto and High speed fan settings. Only AC low and high fan (not furnace) but if I select auto mode it's high speed until cooled down, then low fan the rest of the trip.

Works great.
[/quote]

I'll have to check this out. We don't get that much "AC weather".Learn something new every day.


----------

